# Calmac Ferries To Inner And Outer Hebrides



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We're off the the Inner and Outer Hebrides in a month's time and have been looking at the various ferry costs. We're starting off at Mull and the single fare from Oban is £80.50 for a 45 minute journey. However, if we drive an extra hour or so we can get a shorter ferry crossing from Lochaline for £26.70 plus an additional £7 for the Corran ferry. 

Then when we cross from the top of Sky to Harris the journey takes 100 minutes and costs just £50.40.

There seems to be no consistancy in the Calmac fares unless I'm missing something and I can't understand why the Oban to Mull fare is so high.

Roly


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have a look at their hopscotch and rover tickets for multiple crossings they will work out cheaper if your doing a few islands. I always think you offset the cost of ferries against the cost of free camping when you get there


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

rolyk said:


> We're off the the Inner and Outer Hebrides in a month's time and have been looking at the various ferry costs. We're starting off at Mull and the single fare from Oban is £80.50 for a 45 minute journey. However, if we drive an extra hour or so we can get a shorter ferry crossing from Lochaline for £26.70 plus an additional £7 for the Corran ferry.
> 
> Then when we cross from the top of Sky to Harris the journey takes 100 minutes and costs just £50.40.
> 
> ...


I'm not too sure about the ferry from Oban to Mull, but like you I'd spotted the difference in price available on the short crossing (more driving).

We were on the Outer Hebrides at Easter and I posted a note about the ferry costs. Also, how we paid slightly less than the 'Hopscotch' price. And I mentioned that some routes to the islands are subsidised by the Scottish Government.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-123580-outer-hebrides.html

Edited to say - Sorry Roly, just realised we were in touch a week or so ago - doh! :roll: Mike


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure what the Calmac fare logic is either but I understand some routes are subsidised more than others.
Oban to Craignure is one of the most popular Calmac crossings - it often carries a lot of coaches as well as lorries and cars. It is also the main logistical support link for the whole island of Mull.
Lochaline to Fishnish is a much more romantic route in our view. The drive from Corran to Lochaline seems to take you into another world. But it is long and narrow so progress is quite slow. We have used that route three times now; on the last occasion, arriving just as the last ferry was leaving and stopping overnight on the harbour side before crossing the next morning.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

The RET (road equivalent tariff) only applies to the outer Isles and even then not to inter island services. (yet) 
So some routes are strangely cheap compared to others.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Only three days to go and we're off to the outer islands. Just downloaded all six episodes of Monty Halls' Great Hebridean Escape which have really whetted our appetite and can't wait to get going, particularly as next week's weather forecast is looking good. Just hope that it continues that way.

Anyone else going there?

Roly


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Have a great trip Roly and hope you get some decent weather too.

Wish we were going again soon.

Do report back about how you got on.

Safe travels
Mike


----------

